# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Bébé musaraigne

## Azerty23

*POST D'ORIGINE :*



Spoiler:  



 
  Bonjour,

En espérant poster ce message dans la bonne section, je suis en quête de conseils concernant une petite musaraigne que j'ai trouvée jeudi. Il est certain qu'il s'agit d'un bébé, c'est pourquoi j'ai préféré la recueillir pour lui laisser une petite chance.

Actuellement, je lui donne à manger toutes les deux heures environs avec du lait pour chaton (j'avais fait avec du lait de vache la première journée, faute de mieux), de jour comme de nuit. Elle se trouve dans une large caisse, sous une lampe pour conserver la chaleur. 
Avec les témoignages que j'avais pu trouvé sur Internet, je doutais qu'elle passe la première nuit, mais finalement, elle va bien, et je croise les doigts pour que ça continu. Du coup, elle a pas mal évoluée depuis et j'aurais quelques question à poser car je ne me suis jamais occupée d'un tel animal, pas même de rongeurs (qui son des animaux qui pourraient peut-être s'en rapprocher) et les informations sur les différents sites que j'ai consultés tendent à se contredire. Donc me voilà ici dans l'espoir d'obtenir des conseils de la part de personne s'y connaissant d'avantage. 

Tout d'abord, j'ai du mal à déterminer son âge. Elle n'a toujours pas ouvert les yeux et jeudi, quand je l'ai trouvée, elle était encore recouverte d'une fine pellicule de peau qu'elle a commencé a perdre le jour même et qui a laissé place à des poils. Voici le lien d'une photo qui date d'hier  http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=1...3150533568.jpg. On l'a estimé à 7/8 jours mais je n'en suis absolument pas certaine.

Je me demande également quand est-ce qu'elle ouvrira ses yeux et si cela va entraîner des changements importants dans son comportement, sa façon de se nourrir...

parlant de nourriture, actuellement, comme je l'ai dit, je la nourris toutes les deux heures : est-ce suffisant ou faut-il réduire/augmenter le temps entre chaque repas ?
Elle n'accepte de se nourrir correctement qu'en tétant (le lait à pipette, dans la main ou autre, j'étais obligée de la forcer un peu) donc je lui présente un coton-tige imbibé de lait, ce qui semble lui convenir. A chaque fois, je la laisse prendre ce qu'elle veut, elle s'arrête d'elle même, mais je me suis dit qu'il y avait peut-être une quantité précise à lui administrer, auquel cas si quelqu'un pouvait me donner d'avantage de renseignements sur le sujet, je lui en serai reconnaissante. 

De plus, c'est du lait pour chaton, que l'on trouve en grande surface, conditionné dans des bouteilles (d'après les conseils d'un vétérinaire), donc certainement moins nutritif que le lait de sa mère. J'ai lu que le sevrage des petits se faisait vers 22 jours (là aussi si vous pouviez confirmer car ça me parait énorme) mais dans ces circonstances, avec un lait qui ne lui convient pas parfaitement, faut-il commencer plus tôt à lui proposer de petits insectes et d'autres choses présentes dans l'alimentation de la musaraigne adulte ? si oui, vers quel âge ? 

Voilà, je remercie d'avance tous ceux qui pourront m'apporter réponses et conseils
 



-------------------------------------------
*MISE A JOUR 
*
Suite aux questions d'autres membres, et parce que ce sujet semble encore intéresser certaines personnes, voici, de mémoire, ce qui avait été fait pour sauver la musaraigne. 


La musaraigne (étrusque) était vraiment très jeune lorsque je l'ai récupérée et jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit sevrée, le plus important était de surveiller la *chaleur, la nourriture et la digestion*



Spoiler:  




Pièce jointe 446004




Je l'avais immédiatement placée sous une lampe pour la réchauffer, au milieu d'un peu de coton et de paille.
Les deux premiers jours, je l'avais nourrie avec du lait pour chaton sur un Coton-Tige ou dans la main, avant d'introduire une petite pipette pour lui donner de plus grandes quantités.




Spoiler:  




Pièce jointe 446005Pièce jointe 446006





Elle était *nourrie toutes les deux heures* environ (jour et nuit). Je lui *massais le ventre* pendant une petite minute après chaque repas pour assurer la digestion. 


Passée la période où la lampe lui était indispensable, je lui avais donné une chaussette avec un peu de coton dedans, chaussette qui était restée son repaire jusqu'à ce que je la relâche. La lampe était cependant allumée de temps en temps, jusqu'à apparition du pelage définitif.



Spoiler:  




Pièce jointe 446007




Elle avait commencé à adopter un *cycle jour/nuit au bout de deux semaines* (peut-être un peu plus) en devenant bien plus active la nuit. La boîte avait dû être adaptée afin d'éviter qu'elle ne sorte pour aller visiter le reste de la pièce. 

La *nourriture solide a été introduite un peu au feeling vers 3/4 semaines,* après avoir constaté à plusieurs reprises qu'elle buvait beaucoup plus de l'ait que d'habitude. 

Tout d'abord avec de petits asticots (de ceux qu'on peut acheter pour la pêche) puis avec d'autres types d'insectes mort (araignées, sauterelles etc.) et enfin quelques insectes vivants vers la fin, pour l'habituer à se débrouiller seule.

De l'eau était à disposition dans une capsule de conserve. Pas de coupelle, même peu profonde, pour ne pas mouiller le poil et faire baisser la température corporelle.

Je l'ai relâchée au bout de cinq/six semaines, aux abords d'une prairie au milieu des herbes hautes et près d'un petit point d'eau. Elle avait alors son poil définitif, était totalement sevrée et savait se débrouiller pour attraper des insectes. 

Voilà, en espérant que ces quelques points pourront aider les personnes en quête d'informations.

----------


## MuzaRègne

Le "lait pour chat" de supermarché c'est pas terrible il me semble, il vaudrait mieux du lait maternisé vendu chez le véto (marque TVM).
Le mieux à faire est de contacter un centre de sauvegarde de la faune sauvage qui la récupérera ou au pire te donnera des conseils :
http://uncs.chez.com/dans%20votre%20region.htm

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Et pour le dosage du lait maternisé, ne surtout pas utiliser le dosage "rongeur"... Les musaraignes sont insectivores, comme les hérissons ::

----------


## Azerty23

Merci pour vos réponses. MuzaRègne, merci pour le lien, j'avais déjà regardé pour trouver un centre, mais même ceux de ma région sont beaucoup trop loin de chez moi. Mais s'il y a possibilité qu'ils donnent des conseils, alors je vais voir pour les contacter. 
Sinon pour le lait maternisé, si c'est mieux, je vais essayer de m'en procurer (mais un changement d'alimentation ne risque pas d'être mauvais pour elle ? surtout que ça fait quatre jours qu'elle marche avec le lait pour chaton en bouteille)

Sinon, personne ne peut estimer combien de jours elle a ?

----------


## phacélie

bonsoir Azerty,

comment va la petite bête ?
je n'arrive pas à voir l'image ( connexion sûrement trop lente  ::  )

comme le suggère MuzaRègne, j'avais pris contact par mail avec les centres de faune sauvage quand j'ai trouvé une petite musaraigne en détresse ( mais pas aussi jeune ) il y a quelques années, inquiète aussi de ne pas faire au mieux pour elle.
 la personne qui m'avait répondu m'avait gentiment rassurée en validant ce que je faisais.
ils pourront certainement donner une indication de son âge  ::

----------


## Azerty23

Bonjour, 

Hier j'avais commencé par contacter un centre et attendait leur réponse, mais en fin de soirée, la musaraigne a commencé à avoir une faible diarrhée et était un peu amorphe alors, inquiète, j'ai contacter d'autres centres pour avoir une réponse au plus vite. Du coup je fais le plein de conseils avec leur réponses depuis ce matin  :Smile: 

J'ai passé la moitié de la nuit avec la bête (dur dur d'entamer la journée ^^), surtout pour la réchauffer car elle tremblait sous la lampe qui ne devait pas être suffisante dans son état et finalement, ce matin, les efforts ont payé car elle est en plein forme, la diarrhée a disparue. Elle réagit mieux, mange d'avantage... Elle est même beaucoup plus vive qu'avant, visite, saute partout (c'est d'ailleurs devenu un vrai danger de la sortir de la cage sans quelque chose pour la protéger en cas de chute) ; je crois qu'en fait, elle commence à ouvrir très légèrement les yeux. Bref, j'espère que ce n'était là qu'un malheureux épisode et qu'elle va se maintenir dans cette forme. Je vais appliquer les différents conseils que l'on m'a envoyés, et je dois appeler un soigneur dans la matinée, car je trouve que c'est bien mieux d'avoir quelqu'un de vive voix que par mail ; peut-être pourra-t-il m'indiquer à quoi était du cette diarrhée car je ne comprends vraiment.

----------


## Azerty23

Bonsoir
Je passe donner quelques nouvelles pour ceux que ça intéresserait. La petite musaraigne va très bien, elle continue d'évoluer très rapidement et depuis hier, elle commence à manger quelques mouches/araignées (mais curieusement, elle refuse d'avaler des vers et limaces) en plus du lait car elle est constamment affamée et il est difficile de lui fournir des insectes "première fraîcheur" tout le temps ; le plus dur est donc de faire disparaître progressivement le lait de son alimentation du fait de la grosse quantité de bestioles qu'il faut pour compenser (j'ai déjà l'impression de passer ma vie à la chasse aux insectes...). 

J'espère en tout cas que cette transition va bien se passer (toujours la crainte de commettre une erreur qui pourrait lui être fatale) après quoi la prochaine étape sera de lui donner des proies vivantes, histoire qu'elle apprenne à se débrouiller seule.

----------


## phacélie

bien sûr que ça nous intéresse, merci pour les nouvelles et bravo en tous cas  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

bonjour Azerty, des nouvelles de la petite musaraigne svp  ::  ?

----------


## Azerty23

Bonjour à tous  :Smile:  

Je sais que ce sujet commence à dater, mais je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de passer depuis mon dernier message. Je souhaitais toutefois tenir informer ceux qui ont suivi ce post et mieux vaut tard que jamais !
donc voilà des nouvelles, qui seront les dernières : j'ai fini par relâcher la petite musaraigne qui m'a fait plusieurs fois comprendre qu'elle désirait sortir (elle s'est enfuit une fois, à rogné son carton, ne tenais plus en place, surtout la nuit...).

 J'ai pris le plus de précautions possible, essayé de choisir un endroit adapté (mon jardin étant malheureusement exclu avec mes trois chats) et en suivant les recommandations de soigneurs, où elle trouverait facilement de la nourriture, et j'ai également fais de mon mieux pour qu'elle sache se débrouiller un minimum seule.
 Cela a été difficile, je n'ai pas pu m'empêchée d'imaginer les pires scénarios (c'est fou comme on s'attache vite), comment elle passerait l'hiver, si elle serait capable de subvenir à ses besoins, si elle saurait se protéger des prédateurs... parfois je me demande si je ne l'ai pas condamnée en la relâchant, mais bon, entre la liberté, avec les risques que cela comprend, et une vie en cage, je pense que le choix est vite fait... j'espère qu'elle a su retrouver son instinct d'animal sauvage.
Je lui ai laissé la chaussette qui l'a accueilli depuis le début, un peu de foin, dans un endroit caché, et elle n'a pas tardé à disparaître dans les herbes. J'espère maintenant que tout va bien pour elle.

Voilà voilà, la fin de la petite histoire. Je remercie en tout cas très sincèrement ceux qui sont passés sur ce sujet apporter des réponses à mes questions.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sissi4

franchement bravo, je ne pensais pas que tu réussirais!

----------


## Azerty23

Merci  :Smile:  je ne pensais pas non plus réussir, surtout quand j'ai vu que tous les témoignage sur le Net, à l'exception d'un seul, se sont terminés tragiquement. 
Il y a eu des moments délicats, mais la musaraigne s'en est toujours bien sortie ; il doit y avoir une part de chance, mais elle devais également avoir très envie de vivre !

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## MuzaRègne

::

----------


## Flo13

Félicitations pour le sauvetage. Elle était pourtant très jeune.

----------


## dam.4@outlook.fr

Bonjour Azerty23, j'espère que tu as encore accès à ce compte... Me voilà 6 ans plus tard, dans exactement la même situation que toi, seulement demain nous sommes dimanche et rien est ouvert... J'aurai aimé savoir si nous pouvions échanger pour essayer à nouveau de sauver un bébé musaraigne

----------


## Milie GN

> Bonjour Azerty23, j'espère que tu as encore accès à ce compte... Me voilà 6 ans plus tard, dans exactement la même situation que toi, seulement demain nous sommes dimanche et rien est ouvert... J'aurai aimé savoir si nous pouvions échanger pour essayer à nouveau de sauver un bébé musaraigne


Nous sommes aussi ds la même situation depuis 2 jours et 2 nuits... et cherchons aussi des réponses et conseils. Merci davance!

----------


## dam.4@outlook.fr

Comment faites-vous pour la nourrir ? 
J'ai suivi la méthode du coton-tige d'Azerty23, la petite musaraigne tête un peu mais sans plus. Et j'ai essayé directement avec une petite cuillère ce matin, je crois qu'elle bois un peu mieux comme ça mais ne suis pas certaine...

----------


## Azerty23

Bonjour,
Je suis sincèrement navrée de ne pas avoir vu vos messages à temps. 
Visiblement, le sujet peut encore intéresser certaines personnes  ; alors même si tout cela date, je vais essayer de lister de mémoire ce que j'avais fait pour sauver la musaraigne. Cela ne vaut pas les conseils de soigneurs, mais j'espère que ça pourra aider. 


La musaraigne (étrusque) était vraiment très jeune lorsque je l'ai récupérée et jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit sevrée, le plus important était de surveiller la *chaleur, la nourriture et la digestion*



Spoiler:  









Je l'avais immédiatement placée sous une lampe pour la réchauffer, au milieu d'un peu de coton et de paille.
Les deux premiers jours, je l'avais nourrie avec du lait pour chaton sur un Coton-Tige ou dans la main, avant d'introduire une petite pipette pour lui donner de plus grandes quantités.




Spoiler:  










Elle était *nourrie toutes les deux heures* environ (jour et nuit). Je lui *massais le ventre* pendant une petite minute après chaque repas pour assurer la digestion. 


Passée la période où la lampe lui était indispensable, je lui avais donné une chaussette avec un peu de coton dedans, chaussette qui était restée son repaire jusqu'à ce que je la relâche. La lampe était cependant allumée de temps en temps, jusqu'à apparition du pelage définitif.



Spoiler:  









Elle avait commencé à adopter un *cycle jour/nuit au bout de deux semaines* (peut-être un peu plus) en devenant bien plus active la nuit. La boîte avait dû être adaptée afin d'éviter qu'elle ne sorte pour aller visiter le reste de la pièce. 

La *nourriture solide a été introduite un peu au feeling vers 3/4 semaines,* après avoir constaté à plusieurs reprises qu'elle buvait beaucoup plus de l'ait que d'habitude. 

Tout d'abord avec de petits asticots (de ceux qu'on peut acheter pour la pêche) puis avec d'autres types d'insectes mort (araignées, sauterelles etc.) et enfin quelques insectes vivants vers la fin, pour l'habituer à se débrouiller seule.

De l'eau était à disposition dans une capsule de conserve. Pas de coupelle, même peu profonde, pour ne pas mouiller le poil et faire baisser la température corporelle.

Je l'ai relâchée au bout de cinq/six semaines, aux abords d'une prairie au milieu des herbes hautes et près d'un petit point d'eau. Elle avait alors son poil définitif, était totalement sevrée et savait se débrouiller pour attraper des insectes. 

Voilà, en espérant que ces quelques points pourront aider les personnes en quête d'informations.

----------

